# Cafe Amore in Bristol



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

My very favourite coffee shop, for the coffee, the service, and to some extent the ambience.

I have just discovered that apparently there are Amore beans, so that I may be able to duplicate their filter coffee!

That will be a blast!

I need to get a grinder first, but then can order beans from here:

http://www.coffeebuyer.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/thecoffeebuyer/_511665/1/Cafe-Amore-Coffee-Beans

Its probably just their Rocas blend, but I will likely order their selection pack so that I can try the different blends.


----------



## crowstone68 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to know, I am in Bristol for a few days next week and the thought of going without a decent coffee doesn't really appeal! I'll give this one a go, thanks for the recommendation









a1coffee.co.uk


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in Bristol at the end of the month. Let me know crowstone how you get on


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

crowstone68 said:


> Good to know, I am in Bristol for a few days next week and the thought of going without a decent coffee doesn't really appeal! I'll give this one a go, thanks for the recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider Small St Espresso in Bristol too - SqM beans, good coffee.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Consider Small St Espresso in Bristol too - SqM beans, good coffee.


Seconded.

Also Full Court Press just around the corner from Small Street, and Didn't You Do Well a bit further away but still central.


----------



## crowstone68 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to know there are a fair few recommended places to get a decent coffee during my stay. If anyone knows of any in or near Bude in Cornwall, that would also be useful. Many thanks!

David

link removed


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Jon V said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Also Full Court Press just around the corner from Small Street, and Didn't You Do Well a bit further away but still central.


Thirded. Good cakes too


----------

